# Grails Web Framework



## olav (Jun 18, 2010)

Have anyone tried to get the Grails Web Framework to work under FreeBSD? I've tried OpenJDK6 and 7, Diablo JDK and JDK1.6.0, but I can't get it to run a basic web application. All I manage to do is to create an application. Are there other options?


----------



## killnine (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, I've been using Grails (1.2.2 mostly) extensively without much problem. FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE, native JDK (Diablo) 1.6.0_07.

Did you install Grails from the port (www/grails)? Can you tell more about the problems you've encountered?


----------



## olav (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually I just figured it out, I recompiled the OpenJDK with no IPv6. It seems to work really great now!


----------

